# australian rainbow fish



## GlennT (Oct 25, 2012)

I just got two australian rainbow fish. Does anyone know about these fish?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They are great fish. The problem is, it's like saying you got a pet bird. Could be a budgie, could be a parrot... 
Australian rainbows are actually about 15 species, and stores sometimes add the many more Papua/New Guinea rainbows to the label too. Technically, it could be one of about 50 species, or a hybrid...
Most likely, it will be Melanotaenia splendida, a fish that grows to 4-5 inches, needs a tank if at least 30 inches along the front ( a three footer is better), accepts any food, any clean water conditions and most tankmates. It is an extremely adaptable fish.
The Latin name will give you much better luck in looking up info on it, although I am guessing as to what it will be. Your pet store fish are probably very young, and splendida, while a pretty fish, takes time to grow into its colours.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

They are generally great fish. Hardy and peaceful. Most species do get large and do need a large aquarium.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

if you can post a pic, I'm sure it can be identified. I have kept bows for years, so I might be able to help.


----------



## GlennT (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

The pic is a little blurry, but I think I see yellow in the tail and fins. If so it is probably Mel. Splendida Inornata, if it developes red in the tail then its Spledida Australis. Navigator Black is absolutely right, they take time to mature and show thier color. They are great fish, they have nice color(males) and very little aggression. If your fish is male you will see its breeding stripe when its mature. That is quite a sight the first time you notice it. Navigator is also correct about there being many different species. they are all great.


----------

